# Am I doing this right?



## Herninscki (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been riding consistently since last Dec. My average speed when I started was 12 to 13 mph. Now it is 18 to 19 with an average cadence in the mid 80's. I am riding between 100 to 200 miles a week. I figured just riding would increase my average speed to a point. I think I'm at that point. Also most of my rides I'm basing data on is flat grades around 2000 ft. 
I decided to start doing some intervals hoping to increase my overall speed. Today I rode 48 miles and did 5 intervals for 1 minute duration keeping my cadence between 100 to 110. Then 5 intervals for 2 minute duration's then 5 more for 3 minute duration's keeping my cadence on both at 100 to 110. In between intervals I just cruised at a comfortable pace for about 3 to 5 minutes. I finished the intervals at halfway through the ride. I finished the ride just riding at a pace that felt comfortable. The odd thing was comfortable was at a 90 to 100 cadence. 
I'm really not sure if this is the best work out. Is it?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Do you ever go on group rides. Find a fast group ride to do once a week. That will be your best workout.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Intervals are usually done by exertion (perceived, power or hr) not cadence. Higher cadence can help keep you going hard but isn't a key metric of effort. Otherwise you're on track. Length can vary, but it is more common to do them all the same length. Don't be afraid of doing longer intervals too.


----------



## Gary Tingley (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you have a longer term objective in mind> Racing, Gran fondo?


----------

